# Chicken backs/frames?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya

I've been thinking I might replace my guys breakfast dog biscuit with a chicken frame every morning.
Do you think a chicken frame every day is too much? He's 9 month old and could do with a bit of extra weight on him.
He still gets kibble at night because I'm not sure I'll get a totally raw diet right.

i can also get brisket bones easily he does love those but I worry about the harder bones at the ends of the brisket.

Thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Backs contains alot of bone. I wouldn't give just that as it isn't balanced. Add in some ground meat and it should be fine as a meal


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You will have to look at the frames and decide how much meat is on them. Jane is right, the chicken backs in the USA are pretty much all bone. I believe the frames you get in Australia are larger than what we are used to, but may still be mostly bone and fat. If so, you will probably need to add some meat.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

A good 70% of my dogs' diet does come from chicken frames , but mine are meaty , so much so that I have used them to make soups and pot pies once the meat has been stripped off . 
When dogs are in active mode , more exertion, I reduce the chicken , which is great for collagen and chondroitin , and increase the red meat .
This is a formula used in racing sled dogs . 

Now here is some news, Orijen now has a great freeze dried product , recently released , I can't get the official brochure to down load so am using this link http://www.chazhound.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177261 --

Schutzhund USA Sept/Oct 2010 Yvette Woodward page 58
"A bit of math is required because the guidelines are "Unit DM basis" - "dry matter" basis -- whereas most dog food labels contain percentages of protein, fat, etc. in an "as fed" basis. Even dry kibble contains moisture , and wet food such as canned or raw food can contain a lot of water, which can appear to skew the results.
For example a dry kibble may contain 20% protein and 10% moisture . Thus 90% is "dry matter" (DM) and to get the DM protein content divide 20% by 90% to get 22% protein . On the ohter hand, a wet dog food might contain 5% protein and 80% moisture. The DM protein content is 5% divided by 20% dry matter for an actual protein content of 25%. Thus, the "5% protein" dog food actually contains more protein than the food labeled as 20% . Clearly this can cause confusion to the consumer . Although the mathematics can be onerous it is essential to convert the label contents into dry matter basis to make comparisons between brands and between types of dog food, especially when comparing dry kibble with a "wet" food such as a raw diet or canned food . Raw diets, whether fed from a prepackaged mixture or straight from the butchers block can contain a large percentage of water compared to kibble. Consider that our own bodies are about 2/3 by weight water. Animal tissue is comparable. "
end quote - author again was , Yvette Woodward .

I included this because the protein values you see on this freeze dried food are high -- and this is the reason why --- 

Actually I'll come out now and reveal that years ago I was involved with a person that was going to formulate freeze dried food , same as used in mountaineering and space exploration. We even had a freeze drier, had it installed in a plant already operating and then things went wrong -- one of them being this machine still had freon which is outlawed in Canada so we could not top off the levels - back to square one, again and again and finally the other party backed away from the veture.

This Orijen product looks very interesting.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I've had a freeze dried RAW from new Zealand before, it was good but smelt disgusting. 
Unfortunately it is REALLY expensive I could not afford to feed both my dogs just that 

Those calculation are rather confusing LOL 
I've ordered a couple of books on raw feeding to help me out a bit as well as all the info on here  Hopefully I feel brave enough to make the switch soon.


----------

